# CHURCHILL ENGY & Zargon oil and gas



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Would someone be able to explain to me what happened here? I've been going through my transaction history from when I had a paid broker and I'm trying to piece things together:

I think these are the associated transactions:

09/28/09 OFFER ZARGON ENGY TR UT* 1
09/28/09 OFFER CHURCHILL ENGY INC CDA CL A * 99S
02/23/09 EXCHANGE WELTON ENGY CORP NEW* 5,000S
02/23/09 EXCHANGE CHURCHILL ENGY INC CDA CL A * 99
06/29/06 BUY WELTON ENGY CORP NEW* 2,500 1.00 2,595.00

So what I can gather is that I bought $2,500 worth of Welton that somehow got exchanged through multiple transactions for one share of zargon which is currently trading at ~$7.

Anyone familiar with what happened? Thank you.


----------

